# هل يجب دخول المواسير علي البلاعة يجب ان تكون علي زاوية 45



## AHMADBHIT (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
هل يجب ان اوصل جميع مواسير اتلصرف الي البلاعة او مكان اخر يجب ان يكون علي زاوية 45 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

انت بتوصل ب 45 عشان انت ساعات مبيبقاش عندك فرصة ان توصل عدل ..... لكن مفيش الزام لو معرفتش توصل عدل وصل 45 عشان اسهل فى التسليك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> انت بتوصل ب 45 عشان انت ساعات مبيبقاش عندك فرصة ان توصل عدل ..... لكن مفيش الزام لو معرفتش توصل عدل وصل 45 عشان اسهل فى التسليك [/QUO
> السلام عليكم يامهندس محمد دايما مش نسيني
> السوال في بعض الاحيان الماسورة مابتكنش عدلة في الاصل بتكون مائلة ولكن عند دخولة بظبطة بكوع مفتوح
> الماسورة بخدعه من المغسلة بتكون مائله ليس له زاوية هل هذا صحيح


----------



## fayek9 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ahmadbhit قال:


> fayek9 قال:
> 
> 
> > انت بتوصل ب 45 عشان انت ساعات مبيبقاش عندك فرصة ان توصل عدل ..... لكن مفيش الزام لو معرفتش توصل عدل وصل 45 عشان اسهل فى التسليك [/quo
> ...


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ياهندسة 
مرفق لك صوره التصميم وشكل المواسير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعا ياهندسة هتقول عندك منور لية مش ماشي فيه المواسير هقولك للاسف الرسمه دي في الدور الاول والمنور في الدور الاول وانت طالع المعماري الجميل مس منزله في الارضي ودي فيلا وانا بنفذه واول مره انفذ انا شغال في التصميم ودايما في التصميم بعمل جميع المواسير 45 او عدلة ومكنتش بهتم هل الموضوع يتنفذ او لا ولكن لم نفذت لقيت في مشكلة في وضع المواسير في الحمام علشان المناسيب وهكذا


----------



## fayek9 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

أولا : ال المعمول مش غلط وينفع يتسلك وانا مجرب بنفسى ولازم كيعان مفتوحة.
ثانيا : انت ممكن توصل البانيو على ال stack waste مباشرة من غير floor drain بس بشرط يكون البانيو راكب له تراب "بيتورد معاه".
ثالثا : لو قدرت تحط FCO ادام البلاعة مباشرة يبقى تمام بزيادة.
رابعا: انت ممكن تفتح sleeves فى المنور و تنزل المواسير "طبعا لو المعمارى وافق"
خامسا : بفكرك اوعى تصرف الدور الأرضى على stacks اصرفه لوحده

لو فى اى حاجة اتفضل اسأل


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> أولا : ال المعمول مش غلط وينفع يتسلك وانا مجرب بنفسى ولازم كيعان مفتوحة.
> ثانيا : انت ممكن توصل البانيو على ال stack waste مباشرة من غير floor drain بس بشرط يكون البانيو راكب له تراب "بيتورد معاه".
> ثالثا : لو قدرت تحط FCO ادام البلاعة مباشرة يبقى تمام بزيادة.
> رابعا: انت ممكن تفتح sleeves فى المنور و تنزل المواسير "طبعا لو المعمارى وافق"
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا علي الاهتمام 
انا فعلا عملت قبل كده تصريف البانيو علي الخط مباشره ولكن عتابني مهندس قال لي التزام الكود وقالي الكود بيقول ان يصرف علي البلاعة والصراحة عملت زي ماقالي مع العلم ان حدث عندي مشكلة عند توصيل خط البانيو علي البلاعة عند تفضية مياه البانيو كانت بتطلع المياه من البلاعة 
اما بالنسبة للدور الارضي فعلا عملت صرف الارضي لوحده شكرا ياهندسة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

AHMADBHIT قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي الاهتمام
> انا فعلا عملت قبل كده تصريف البانيو علي الخط مباشره ولكن عتابني مهندس قال لي التزام الكود وقالي الكود بيقول ان يصرف علي البلاعة والصراحة عملت زي ماقالي مع العلم ان حدث عندي مشكلة عند توصيل خط البانيو علي البلاعة عند تفضية مياه البانيو كانت بتطلع المياه من البلاعة
> اما بالنسبة للدور الارضي فعلا عملت صرف الارضي لوحده شكرا ياهندسة جزاك الله خيرا


 العفو ..... ولكن المهندس ال عاتبك ده ملهوش حق.... لان معظم الأكواد لا تنص على ال هو قالهولك ده .... بل ان معظم الأكواد تنص على عدم استخدام الfloor drain اصلا .
وايضا ينص على ان الحالة المسموح فيها توصيل البانيو و الحوض با floor drain هى لو كانوا راكبين من غير تراب trap 
وعليه خليه يقولنا الكود ال هو شغال منه ولك الشكر


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا ياهندسة 
انا سعيد جدا علي ردك الجميل الذي ينم علي كرم اخلاقك وربنا ينفع بيك ......... Fayek9


----------



## toktok66 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

بس كده صرف القاعده بقى مشواره بعييييد جدا واحتمال ده يتطلب انك تزود قطر الماسوره وتدفنها في الفنش دا رسم عجيييب جدا


----------



## hassan elkholy (22 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> العفو ..... ولكن المهندس ال عاتبك ده ملهوش حق.... لان معظم الأكواد لا تنص على ال هو قالهولك ده .... بل ان معظم الأكواد تنص على عدم استخدام الfloor drain اصلا .
> وايضا ينص على ان الحالة المسموح فيها توصيل البانيو و الحوض با floor drain هى لو كانوا راكبين من غير تراب trap
> وعليه خليه يقولنا الكود ال هو شغال منه ولك الشكر


*مشاركتك مفيدة جدا تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق مهندس fayek9*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هى فى النهايه مدارس - واتباع نظام لا يقبح النظام الآخر - الأساس - الا ندع فرصه لالغاء الحاجز المائى - حاجز الريحه حسب التعبير الدارج - ويأتى هذا حسب التصميم العام لشبكة الصرف للمبنى .

اذا كان العمود الرئيسى للصرف - به وسائل تهويه مناسبه او قطره اكبر من الحسابات وبالتالى احتمالات سحب السيفونات وتفريغهاغير قائم - هنا انت مخير ان تكون توصيلاتك مباشرة على العمود او التراب ( بلاعه الارضيه )- 
لقد شاهدت الرسم - ولا عيب فيه . 
من ضمن اساسيات التصميم - الميول - سهولة الصيانه - ألا يتأثر الحاجز وكل حاجز مائى متصل - بالتفريغ .


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## The MysTeRiOuS (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

